# white algae



## Neptune Boulevard (Apr 3, 2008)

on the walls of my tank. why? and how can i get rid of it for good?

thanks in advance!


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

never heard of white algae. I did get a white residue on the rubber components before (things like sucker feet and pipe connectors) but the general consensus is that its a type of fungus

from personal experience I've found it only seems to grow on unexposed (dark) areas, so puzzles me that you say its growing on the walls of the tank


----------



## Neptune Boulevard (Apr 3, 2008)

i have some kind of white stuff growing or forming on all sides of my tank. i use a magnetic scrubber to get it off but in a matter of days its back again.


----------



## NotoriousSway (Dec 20, 2005)

It sounds like bacteria, is it forming where the water outlet from you filter is hitting the glass first or where ever there is high water flow? If so its prolly just bacteria cause by lack of filtration and or overfeeding. Clean your tank and or get a larger filter/add another one and it should go away.


----------



## Neptune Boulevard (Apr 3, 2008)

it is forming all around the tank. My UV steralizer is making short work of it though


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

I had an arc of white hair forming where my filter outlet hit the glass. I believe my filter is pretty good and my tank is clean. It seems to have gone away after some time tho.


----------

